
Show HN: Reddsera.com – The top Coursera courses recommended on Reddit - yaj54
https://reddsera.com
======
yaj54
Hey HN,

Here's my latest project in the category of "ranking things based on social
signals".

It looks at all (url-based) posts and comment mentions of Coursera courses on
Reddit, ranks each course based on Reddit score, and shows each course with
its top Reddit mentions.

Scoring each course is done with a slightly modified version of a simple
popularity / age calculation.

    
    
        course_score = sum(mention_scores) / course_age
      

I tried a number of other more nuanced ranking methods that try to surface
"best" above "popular" (averages, confidence intervals, etc) but the simpler
method thus far has seemed to produce the most "helpful" list. There are
definitely still some bogies in there, but it seems to surface some
interesting stuff.

You may be interested to compare this reddit top list to my previous similar
project over Hacker News data (which also uses a significantly different
scoring method): HN Academy [1].

Would love to get any comments and feedback.

[1]: [https://yahnd.com/academy/](https://yahnd.com/academy/)

